# A quick pic of the garage



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I opened the garage door to toss something in the trash and saw an opportunity to catch the german horses sleeping. No preparation for the pic whatsoever mind you, just a look at 2 BMW's getting ready for another day of friendly thrashing. Note also the extreme tolerances around the car. Takes accuracy to get these babies in.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Nice, but you need to resize the pic.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I did, from 2160x1440 down to 1080x720. I figure most people here have their resolutions set AT LEAST to 1024x768. :dunno:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

u need to get rid of all that trash


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

A garage pic sounded like fun...

Please excuse the glare from the flash on the Passat's reflector, I didn't have the patience to fix it.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> *u need to get rid of all that trash  *


 Pickup in a few days, smartass.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *A garage pic sounded like fun...
> 
> Please excuse the glare from the flash on the Passat's reflector, I didn't have the patience to fix it.
> *


Nice stable you have there! :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Nice stable you have there! :thumbup: *


Ditto.  What kind of E30 is that?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *
> Ditto.  What kind of E30 is that? *


The last of the great. 1991 325is loaded. I'm finding myself driving it 4 days of the week.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The E30 325is is on my list of cars that I'm considering for future track cars. If I got an E30 or E36 325 or an E30 M3, I'd probably make it a 2nd (3rd) car and modify it for use just for the track. If I get anything else...E36 M3, 330Ci, the future M2...it'll have to double as a daily driver.

Is the E30 much more tossable and lively to drive than your E46?
Even though this place is filled with E46 owners, feel free to tell me the truth.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

As long as were talking garages...the 540 cataracts are fixed now.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *As long as were talking garages...the 540 cataracts are fixed now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is quite a difference compared to the before picture you posted when you had just picked it up.

Looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Looks like the license plate is suffering from a touch of astigmatism though. :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Man, that is quite a difference compared to the before picture you posted when you had just picked it up.
> *


Here's a B4 and after of the headlights. :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Here's a B4 and after of the headlights. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Boy, what a major transformation. Do you notice any difference in the amount of light being projected by the headlights (halogens ?) while driving at night?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Boy, what a major transformation. Do you notice any difference in the amount of light being projected by the headlights (halogens ?) while driving at night? *


Definitely. In addition to the outer plastic lenses being pitted and cloudy the inner glass refractive lenses looked like the inside of a windshield that had never been cleaned and covered with off gassing. Both the xenons and halogens are brighter.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Definitely. In addition to the outer plastic lenses being pitted and cloudy the inner glass refractive lenses looked like the inside of a windshield that had never been cleaned and covered with off gassing. Both the xenons and halogens are brighter.
> *


So now that that project is completed, what's the next thing you're gonna do to it?

I've got an idea for you; how about inserting the M5's S62 engine into the 540's engine bay? Sounds like an easy weekend project to me!  :tsk: :angel: 

p.s. Sorry for hijacking your thread Mystikal. To be quite honest I'm tired of trash talkin'.  Hey, what's with the extra light bulb in front of your E46? :dunno: Are you trying to mount KC Search Lights like you see on those jacked up pickups onto your Bimmer? :dunno: Most people just go with Xenon's or Angel Eyes. You just gotta be different, huh?  
Just bustin' you out dude!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *Is the E30 much more tossable and lively to drive than your E46?
> Even though this place is filled with E46 owners, feel free to tell me the truth.  *


Surprisingly, it's not that much more "tossable", if at all. I have a strong feeling that's just the result of severely worn suspension parts, though. Basically, from a standpoint of pure handling feel and capability, my 323 actually feels better, especially with the significantly better tire grip (225/50/16 Z-rated summers vs. 195/65/14 H-rated RE930's). I bet it would be different if the 325's parts were equally new. It's all about the steering, clutch, accelerator, road, and shifter feel though. Rev-matching is just SO much better. Oh, and the LSD does a much better job of powering out of tight spots, so much that I think it is actually quicker out of said situations than the 323, despite giving up 30mm of tire on each side. I hate the way the E46's bog down with ASC/DSC off as the brake pads try to stop the spin. :banghead:

Basically, each car has its strong points. It's such a hard decision in the morning.  My dad has been out of work since March (was CIO in a computer firm and was cut due to downsizing, gotta love it) so I have the choice of whichever wheels I want.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Sorry for hijacking your thread Mystikal. To be quite honest I'm tired of trash talkin'.  Hey, what's with the extra light bulb in front of your E46? :dunno: Are you trying to mount KC Search Lights like you see on those jacked up pickups onto your Bimmer? :dunno: Most people just go with Xenon's or Angel Eyes. You just gotta be different, huh?
> Just bustin' you out dude! *


With how much I spin off the road, I need some serious lighting equipment to find the pavement. :eeps:

I like the reflection in the low beams. :bigpimp:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> So now that that project is completed, what's the next thing you're gonna do to it?
> 
> *


Next, I'm working on perfecting the technique of repairing, touching up stone chips. Don't know how well that's gonna go. Had all the dents removed today at Dent Wizard, they're great. Nine dents, $200. What a joke. Can't even tell where they were. After that, I'm going to rethink the wheels. I was going to refinish the 32s, but they're such a pain to keep clean that I'm thinking to put the money into a five spoke wheel. Much easier to clean. Need to have the pin stripe on the car touched up, there's a one inch section that needs attention. Problem is, this car is 3 years old with 86k miles on it and it sits next to my 1 year old 330 with 14k miles on it and in the exact same color combo, no less. So I'm helpless to compare them and am trying to bring this as close to the 330 as possible, which is damn near perfect. It'll take time, looks great already, but I still have work to do.


----------

